

Show HN: Easy Way to Run a Contest For Your Startup - uts_
https://gleam.io/app/competitions

======
greggoodson
Greg from Rafflecopter here - our name is mentioned in your terms of service
for some reason
[http://cl.ly/image/0A2L0W0L3G2t](http://cl.ly/image/0A2L0W0L3G2t) glhf

------
AznHisoka
This is a saturated field, as others said. But there's room for a competitor
here. I would focus on the main social networks integration: Facebook,
Twitter, and maybe maybe Pinterest. Everything else, including Mailchimp is
overengineering.

Also I left a comment just now on your site. I wonder if it's possible to get
all the Twitter oauth tokens when people enter through Twitter?

~~~
dmak
It is definitely a saturated space. However, only a few competitors are
agnostic to platforms (Splurgy, RaffleCopter, gleam.io, and a few others).
Other competitors such as OfferPop, Woobox, Shortstack, and etc... are all
Facebook centric which means you cannot embed your contests/giveaways on your
website; This means you won't be able to funnel your existing website traffic
into your social properties.

Also, MailChimp is not over engineering at all. It's a very key feature. These
integrations are important for marketing teams. After people socially engage
into these contests/giveaways, their emails are captured and then can be
ported into MailChimp where you can run e-mail campaigns.

------
Sujan
Nice product and website! Haven't seen Dropbox used as a CDN before ;)

Being able too look at the backend of a demo competition would be great. This
makes or brakes the tool for me. Additionally, I missed more information about
the social network integration. Competitions and give-aways are big on
Facebookm so how does it look and work there?

~~~
uts_
I hear you on the backend demo :) Our frontend is all AngularJS, however the
backend isn't. We plan to have a visual drag/drop builder once we do that.

We have most networks integrated from an entry perspective, including
Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest (No API currently), SoundCloud &
YouTube. We've got Tumblr coming then adding based on demand.

Our Facebook tab solution is 90% completed, we're just testing it currently.
Install to Facebook will be in the free plan, on Pro you'll be able to
customise the tab/gate images :)

------
mindcrack
Nice service, but it's already a saturated market with service providers like
splurgy.com and rafflecopter.com

~~~
uts_
Indeed, this isn't our only product :) But certainly we believe there's room
in this space to do things better.

------
treskot
How is this any different when compared to rafflecopter.com?

~~~
uts_
Few differences (we also have a lot of respect for RF, those guys have a great
product):

\- Verified actions, we verify via API's that users actually complete an
entry. You can just bypass this on RF (something I'm sure they're working on).

\- API, you can create completely custom entry types on Gleam. Put our API
code on your shopping cart, or email signup form & activate an entry. Useful
for things like "Add 5 products to your wishlist for an entry, or leave a
review for an entry".

\- More social network coverage (Instagram, YouTube/Soundcloud)

\- More ways to install than just embedding on the page

